# which American Cheese is best for smoking now that Kraft has stopped making "Premium American"



## seadog92 (Nov 21, 2014)

Kraft used to make a Premium American cheese that was great for smoking.  It had a higher melting point than most American cheeses.   What do you folks use, now that it's not available?  I'm looking strictly for American cheese.   Anyone?


----------



## bear55 (Nov 21, 2014)

Heat is the thing you want to avoid while smoking cheese.  I try to keep my smoker below 80 degrees if possible, 70 is better.  I think you'll find at these temps most any cheese will smoke well.  There are plenty of cheese experts here and someone will be along to give further advice soon, I am sure.  Good luck.


----------

